# Locksmith?



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

I just purchase a used truck and the owner only had an ignition key, no door keys. It is a 90's model dodge dakota.



My question is, can a locksmith make keys for the doors or do I have to replace the lock cores?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chase_nTail (2/11/2009)*I just purchase a used truck and the owner only had an ignition key, no door keys. It is a 90's model dodge dakota.
> 
> My question is, can a locksmith make keys for the doors or do I have to replace the lock cores?


Yes they can, call and ask both the dealer and locksmith if it can be done while the lock is installed. If not I'd remove the locks and have them Re-Keyed to a different key then previous owner. I re-Key all the house locks (4) when I have someone new move in.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

call america lock I think, its on langley by the airport ask for Dave.


----------

